# Beißen die Meerforellen schon?



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2008)

*Beißen Meerforellen-Kiel*

Moin, Moin!
Ich wollte mal wissen, ob jemand von euch weiss,ob die Meerforllen bei Kiel schon gut am Beissen sind!?
Wenn ja:
Wo und worauf?
Wenn nein(was ich nicht hoffe): Wo dann???
Danke#h


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2008)

Tach...ich wollte mal fragen ob die meerfollen schon fleißig am beißen sind...?#c
Ort: Kiel-Schönberg
Würde mich freuen wenn nen paa einträge kommen....
ty#h


----------



## fantazia (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116779
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119261


----------



## Salmonelle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Hallo Sportsfreund und willkommen hier im Board, 
Die Frage hattest du 40 Min vorher doch schon mal gestellt.
Hab doch n Büschen Geduld, hier sind nicht alle gleichzeitig online und haben nur darauf gewartet dir darauf zu antworten.
Im übrigen ist der Tipp von fantazia genau der richtige, wenn jemand was zu vermelden hat, dann tut er es dort... also klick auf die links!
 Wünsche dir viel Spass hier
Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

hab die beiden Threads zusammen geführt.

BTW, ich kenne keinen Tag an dem man keine Mefos an irgendeinen Strand fangen kann.
Eine Antwort wie, "wart mal noch zwei Wochen, dann beissen sie auch in Kiel" wird es bestimmt nicht geben


----------



## Tyron (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

HInfahren, antesten und fertig. Wohnst doch relativ dicht an der Kyst!


----------



## fantazia (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

und die frage worauf ist auch immer so eine sache.weil jeder fischt mit anderen ködern und fängt oder fängt nicht.
ist eher nee sache des vertrauens.


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Salmonelle schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreund und willkommen hier im Board,
> Die Frage hattest du 40 Min vorher doch schon mal gestellt.
> Hab doch n Büschen Geduld, hier sind nicht alle gleichzeitig online und haben nur darauf gewartet dir darauf zu antworten.
> Im übrigen ist der Tipp von fantazia genau der richtige, wenn jemand was zu vermelden hat, dann tut er es dort... also klick auf die links!
> ...


jaja is mir schon kla 
das war nur nich ich sondern mein freund der den 2ten reingestellt hat 
er wusste nich das ich schon was reingeschriebn hab 
schlechte komunikation =)


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Tyron schrieb:


> HInfahren, antesten und fertig. Wohnst doch relativ dicht an der Kyst!


naja im gegensatz zu anderen schon ...
also mitm auto fah ich so ca 30 min...


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



fantazia schrieb:


> und die frage worauf ist auch immer so eine sache.weil jeder fischt mit anderen ködern und fängt oder fängt nicht.
> ist eher nee sache des vertrauens.


naja das stimmt wohl....nur ich als Schulbankdrücker hab leider nich so viel geld..(15eurotaschengeld :c)und dann will man natü nich ieinen mist kaufen, der eh nciht fängt weil es gibt doch grundseltlich köder die besser fangen...
ich hab jedenfalls Spöket in silber/schwarz und rot/schwarz und noch schöne Blinker...


----------



## magnus12 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Hallo Todesursache,

mit den Meerforellen ist das hier so:

wenn Winter ist- kaltes Oberflächenwasser- fischt Du mit Rückenwind, der das wegpustet.

Guckstu: http://www.ifm-geomar.de/index.php?id=1513&no_cache=1

wenn Frühling ist - warmes Oberflächenwasser- fischt Du mit auflandigem Wind, der die ganze Suppe randrückt und aufmischt. Finden die voll geil. 

momentan kippts gerade, ist im Februar wetterabhängig.   Plätze gucktsu:
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/meerforellenreviere/kieler_foerde.html

Mit deinen Ködern bist du schon gut dabei, ist im Frühjahr eh schx%ßegal

Dieses Wochenende solls warm werden, geht warscheinlich voll ab!

Viel Spaß am Wasser#6


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Diese Wochenende sollte was gehen also los! 
Ab an die Küste!


----------



## Living Dead (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Diese Wochenende sollte was gehen also los!
> Ab an die Küste!




Versprochen?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Hätte mich auch enttäuscht wenn Du nicht da bist.


----------



## Borstenwurm (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Mich hat noch keine gebissen !|muahah:

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Das müsste auch ein ziemlicher Trümmer von Mefo sein, der sich an Dich rantraut.


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> also mitm auto fah ich so ca 30 min...




mit 14 |bigeyes

Petri dir dann..............


----------



## Dr. Komix (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Die Mefos beisst immer.
Die frage ist wo, auf was und wann!#6

Ja und ich kenn die Antwort: Bei mir, Samstag, so gegen 10.30h.

lg,

Maciek


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> mit 14 |bigeyes
> 
> Petri dir dann..............


ja also meine mum dann ebn...woher ich nur wusste das diese frage kommt


----------



## Borstenwurm (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das müsste auch ein ziemlicher Trümmer von Mefo sein, der sich an Dich rantraut.


 
Da hast du wohl recht!

Auch wenn keine Mefos beissen, sind immer welche vor Ort
> siehe "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen" !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Living Dead (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht!
> 
> Auch wenn keine Mefos beissen, sind immer welche vor Ort
> > siehe "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen" !!!
> ...



Natürlich, es sind immer und überall Mefos : )


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

na ganz dolle...nu bin ich zum we doch tatsächlich krank geworden...
aber morgen fah ich zur messe und hol mir erstma nen paa neue sachen...
sonntag soll ja eh besseres wetter geben =)*hoff*
wenns mir dann wieder gut geht werde ich wohl mal mitm kumpel los...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*

Ist das jetzt Pflicht das man jedem zweiten Wort ein paar Buchstaben weglässt?


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Pflicht das man jedem zweiten Wort ein paar Buchstaben weglässt?


So schreibt man(ich), wenn man in Zeitdruck ist^^


----------



## Freelander (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Beißen die Meerforellen schon?*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> So schreibt man(ich), wenn man in Zeitdruck ist^^


|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

